# hey!Check me out! haha



## D-izzle (Jan 20, 2007)

*hey*

sorry this is d-izzle again .my pics didn't work..why not? anyone know why!sos(help!)


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

OHMYGOD who is that in the first picture? The Horse? I LOVE those paint markings x_______x

Im afraid i am not any real help with Jumping stuff though, LOL

Here are your pictures!:



















*These are D-izzle's pictures, not mine!*


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

i love the horse's markings! is it your horse d-izzle?


----------



## proeventer (Feb 25, 2007)

right ok, 1st pic on the red and white horse you are barley leaning forward. although you are looking forward. Reins need to be tightned and they need to come up slightly! If your horse jumped alot higher than the jump you would be thrown forward. Or if your horse stopped at the jump and then jumped it this would throw you forward as your not leaning far enough. 

On the second hand your 2nd pic looks totally different your leaning position is alot better your hands look right. no slacking reins. only prob i can see with this pic is your leg needs to come forward is too far bk.
this pic you look like ur a show jumper.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

BAAAAAAA ignore Proeventer..... you look awesome so does your horses


Good jump


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Kiki, please help keep up the integrity of this forum.

Proeventer made a very well thought out post and examined the pictures carefully, and it is rather immature to just tell the thread creator to ignore her.


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

proeventer said:


> right ok, 1st pic on the red and white horse you are barley leaning forward. although you are looking forward. Reins need to be tightned and they need to come up slightly! If your horse jumped alot higher than the jump you would be thrown forward. Or if your horse stopped at the jump and then jumped it this would throw you forward as your not leaning far enough.
> 
> On the second hand your 2nd pic looks totally different your leaning position is alot better your hands look right. no slacking reins. only prob i can see with this pic is your leg needs to come forward is too far bk.
> this pic you look like ur a show jumper.


Very nicely said.

Are you sure thats you in both of the pictures? The rider looks different to me...but maybe thats me. Sorry if I'm wrong. I'm not accusing you of anything. I have bad eyes haha. ^^;;


----------



## BeautifulBay (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm not an expert on jumping, but I agree with proeventer about the first pic...you seem to look too "upright" for the jump and should be leaning in forward a bit more, it just looks off.. do you notice how "high" you look?? .but you have really nice posture and your paint is gorgeous!!


----------



## proeventer (Feb 25, 2007)

can i just say thank u to skippy and beautiful bay! cheers guys! im only saying what i see! x


----------



## BeautifulBay (Jan 25, 2007)

"cheers!" lol....That's ok, it's what this thread is for, saying what you see! I see it too, it just simply means more practice, not that she's bad at jumping....I can't do it... :roll: 
I'd loooove to jump!


----------



## D-izzle (Jan 20, 2007)

thx for the feedback everyone!!!! and no the first horse isn't mine i just ride em' :lol:


----------



## pantha1 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi,

Was just making a similar comment to onother person, if flat work is not ok, then neither aill you jumping. would agree with the others on standing to upright in the saddle.
Maybe, if you are not already, get some leasons.
Most of all have fun, and don't be discouraged, it takes a lot of work and won't happen over night.

All the best.


----------

